# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Una posibilidad más

## NoRegistrado

http://www.lasnoticiasdecuenca.es/pr...ase-tajosegura

No sé como sería ésta nueva técnica. Pero no habría que cerrarse a nada como hacen éstos.

Lo que no sé es por qué se lo va a presentar a García-Page, en CLM no hay mar, y lo más parecido a un mar que había, el Mar de Castilla, se ha convertido en el Desierto de Castilla.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (02-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

